# Nissan NV



## smitty123

Anyone have a Nissan NV hightop?
Wondering what you think of it.


----------



## beachplumber

I do not have one but am talking with salesman and seriously considering one. I will b looking forward to any info on this thread.


----------



## High-plumbing

Plumber friend has one loves it. Got burgundy talk about ugly! V6 gets 14mpg. I looked at them in April. Bought ford transit. 25mpg. Put 1500.00 a month in my pocket. Had a 14 foot box van 8 mpg.


----------



## 504Plumber

I think the stuff Nissan is putting out is ugly as sin. Problem is, the ford dealer said they aren't going to be making the e-series anymore, might not have much of a choice.


----------



## High-plumbing

I think the new ford e series is going to be great. Hold on if you can. I do like that Nissan has the high priority repair. Nothing worse than taking it in for warranty work or oil change and being down all day


----------



## beachplumber

Going to pick up 1 ton w/ adrian steel bins, hightop model s package. About 28000. Goong with a lease six yr, fifteen percent residual. Unlimited miles no excessivewear and tear.
407.00 a month 4000 at end of lease.


----------



## beachplumber

504Plumber said:


> I think the stuff Nissan is putting out is ugly as sin. Problem is, the ford dealer said they aren't going to be making the e-series anymore, might not have much of a choice.


If u think the nv is ugly chk out the full size transits


----------



## mokhope31

Different van may give the sprinter a run for the money! Coming to a Nissan dealer near you, Nissan has three NV models : the light-duty NV1500 and heavy-duty NV2500 HD and NV3500 HD. Available in a 261-horsepower, 4.0-liter a V-6 is available for the NV's 1500 and 2500 models, also a 317-hp, 5.6-liter V-8 is offered for the NV 2500 and 3500. They come available in standard and high-roof models, 2 wheel drive is the only available option. With a truck like front clip and engine placement, these vans will stand out in a crowd of lookalikes.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/10/05/ford-transit-van-coming-to-america-as-kansas-city-built-t-series/

This was in another thread, Ford is discontinuing the E-series, will be starting the T-series, It may have a diesel engine option too.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/ford-chevrolet-dodge-19049/

I am interested in seeing what the interior looks like and what engine options it will come with.


----------



## drain surgeon

I have an E series now and its a good van but to small. I have been looking at the NV and realy like the way Nisan has considered the tradesperson in the design but I will wait until Ford launches the full size transit before making a move


----------



## beachplumber

U can quigly the nv for eleven five, i nelieve thats a grand or so less than ford


----------



## 504Plumber

beachplumber said:


> U can quigly the nv for eleven five, i nelieve thats a grand or so less than ford


Do what?


----------



## cbeck

beachplumber said:


> Going to pick up 1 ton w/ adrian steel bins, hightop model s package. About 28000. Goong with a lease six yr, fifteen percent residual. Unlimited miles no excessivewear and tear.
> 407.00 a month 4000 at end of lease.


Post pics once you get it!


----------



## SewerRatz

I was just playing around on Nissan's NV site and an ad of sorts popped up stating I was picked to test drive a NV and get a $100 gift card for my time. I clicked it and Nissan e-mails you a certificate to bring to the dealer.


----------



## beachplumber

Quigly i a company that put four wheel on vans. U can add when ordering. I am not sure about ford and gm but nissan will add it with purchase or lease.


----------



## beachplumber

cbeck said:


> Post pics once you get it!


I will try to get some up tomorrow. I havent stocked it as i am using it to move this week.


----------



## beachplumber

Carrying twenty foot lengths of pipe hasn,t been figured out yet. I will take it down to my aluminum fabricater monday. I have some ideas. Hoping i get a little break if i can help him come up with something he may b able to market to others.


----------



## GREENPLUM

SewerRatz said:


> I was just playing around on Nissan's NV site and an ad of sorts popped up stating I was picked to test drive a NV and get a $100 gift card for my time. I clicked it and Nissan e-mails you a certificate to bring to the dealer.


Are you going to test drive one ? 

Post up the outcome if you do it.


----------



## SewerRatz

GREENPLUM said:


> Are you going to test drive one ?
> 
> Post up the outcome if you do it.


Me and my dad are going to take one out for a test drive. My dad is looking to get back in a truck to run a call or two. I will let you all know what I think of it.


----------



## Paton plumbing

I bought a nv 2500 high roof in may and I love it I already have 7,000 km it's about $500 bucks a month less on gas so the payments are basically free and a whole lot nicer to drive than my old 3 ton Grumman .


----------



## smitty123

Paton plumbing said:


> I bought a nv 2500 high roof in may and I love it I already have 7,000 km it's about $500 bucks a month less on gas so the payments are basically free and a whole lot nicer to drive than my old 3 ton Grumman .


I'd love to see some inside pics.


----------



## plumberkc

How does your NV stack up in terms of space for parts and tools? It looks quite a bit smaller than your old setup.


----------



## beachplumber

Picking mine up ftom the welder today. We will see how the pipe racks turned out.


----------



## beachplumber

Will get the six inch bullet in a couple of days.


----------



## beachplumber

Similar to what i have on my box truck. It works for us as we rarely need to carry lg quantities of pipe. They are aluminum so dont need to worry about rust. I am hoping that the weight of the bullet with pipe in it will hold it down w/o drilling and attaching at the side. I am going to lexel some rubber at tue bottom where the racks meet the truck.


----------



## beachplumber

The crank down type ladder racks for these things r pricy and make them even taller.


----------



## cbeck

beachplumber said:


> Will get the six inch bullet in a couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 18863


Looks good. More pics please:thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I test drove one of these today with the Hi-Top, V-8 and a 1-ton. All I have to say is WOW!

I will say this is gonna give the rest except for the Sprinter van a run for their money.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Put some long dog ears looks like a dog


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I bought a Hi-Top version today. Sure is a nice vehicle. Gonna get the Bins put in next week.

I had a choice between the wrap or bin set-up...No brainer, it's about a $2,200. freebie.


----------



## Gettinit

Titan Plumbing said:


> I test drove one of these today with the Hi-Top, V-8 and a 1-ton. All I have to say is WOW!
> 
> I will say this is gonna give the rest except for the Sprinter van a run for their money.


Is there an easy or short reason why it doesn't rank with the Sprinter?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Three reasons:

1: The truck front end gives more room and is not as hot inside the cabin area.

2: The NV has better creature comforts. Mine came with back-up camera, NAV, Bluetooth, power seat/windows, etc.

3: I think the NV is better thought out as far as using every space. Overhead storage above the cabin area, pull out storage under each seat, the console is very useful. The top slides forward to give a better writing surface, it's very deep and can hold letter size hanging files.


----------



## cbeck

Did you trade in the truck?


----------



## deerslayer

Do they have as much room as a sprinter? How do they compare with a normal full size van?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

cbeck said:


> Did you trade in the truck?


No sir.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

deerslayer said:


> Do they have as much room as a sprinter? How do they compare with a normal full size van?


This one has about 20 cubic feet less space. Equally equipped it is a lot less money. With the exception of the Hi-Top they're pretty close to the same size as a Ford or Chevy. The wheel wells are more square so they give you more usable space.


----------



## Paton plumbing

After I test drove one I went around looking at ford and Chevy vans with 20-30ks on them and I could get one for around 25 grand Canadian then I would have to go and pay 2500 or more foe shelving and have a 7% loan . The Nissan I got shelves and a bulkhead for free and 0% finance at 36grand it was brand new 13 KMS for taking it to the upfit and back then I have power windows and door locks keyless entry tilt cruise air con power windows kick ass factory stereo , I opted for the lower model without backup camera and nav to save 2500 and I will be putting a shelf over head tying into the bulkhead to keep shop vac and light bulky stuff . Every van I drove was wind up windows radio only stereo no power locks blah blah . The nv is good on gas I go 400-450 KMS to an 80l fill up and my empty f250 goes 400 KMS on a 125 l fill up. And tons of power and still have 1500 kegs of gvw left. Every time I talk to someone about it I sound like a Nissan salesman . If it was 2' longer abs and copper would fit behind bulkhead that's about my only complaint when it's clean I will post pics of inside.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Paton plumbing said:


> After I test drove one I went around looking at ford and Chevy vans with 20-30ks on them and I could get one for around 25 grand Canadian then I would have to go and pay 2500 or more foe shelving and have a 7% loan . The Nissan I got shelves and a bulkhead for free and 0% finance at 36grand it was brand new 13 KMS for taking it to the upfit and back then I have power windows and door locks keyless entry tilt cruise air con power windows kick ass factory stereo , I opted for the lower model without backup camera and nav to save 2500 and I will be putting a shelf over head tying into the bulkhead to keep shop vac and light bulky stuff . Every van I drove was wind up windows radio only stereo no power locks blah blah . The nv is good on gas I go 400-450 KMS to an 80l fill up and my empty f250 goes 400 KMS on a 125 l fill up. And tons of power and still have 1500 kegs of gvw left. Every time I talk to someone about it I sound like a Nissan salesman .* If it was 2' longer* abs and copper would fit behind bulkhead that's about my only complaint when it's clean I will post pics of inside.


Weather Guard makes a bulk head that has a small door at the floor. this allows you to fit 10" joints of pipe. Now with mine because of the console it will only fit 9' sticks...But hey, as you say, it's heads and shoulders above the competition.

I think I will be asking for some commission once I get it on the road...:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz

Did the test drive yesterday. The van is well built getting to the engine is easy, since its all under the hood, not the dash like most vans. Also there is tons of spare room under like the old style trucks.

Thing is it felt undersized to me but that is due to the fact I drive the 158" wheel base Sprinter, which makes the extended Chevy and Ford Vans feel small. I am taking my dad to look at these sometime next week, I think he will like the standard height version, since he is just looking for something to run basic calls with. For most this van is more than enough, but if you are used to the big box trucks, step vans or a sprinter, you will feel like it is undersized.


----------



## DesertOkie

Any one have a ladder rack on theirs? And can you stand up in the hitop?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

DesertOkie said:


> Any one have a ladder rack on theirs? And can you stand up in the hitop?


If you're under 6-2" you can stand up...You may be on the border...:laughing:

It's almost 10' high, so I'm not going to install a rack...

BTW, I'm up to 14 MPG...:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie

I could fit, I might be snug on width but I guess I could diet.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

DesertOkie said:


> Any one have a ladder rack on theirs? And can you stand up in the hitop?


I just checked with another plumber who had a box truck and his boss got him the high top nv. he is not happy with it, say's he can't reach the ladder on top and needs a ladder to get to the pipe tube. with my harbor body the pipe and the ladder are inside. Guess his electrician friend got he same van and he really hates it because he needs a ladder to get the ladder. its my understanding the ladder rack that rotates the ladder down the side is a must.


----------



## beachplumber

I am measuring at under 9' with my side racks. The racks work with 20' lengths, but i may cut my 6" bullet down to 10'. I rarely carry a extension ladder.

I am 5'10" and need a step up to get in the bullet. A taller fella could prob get it from the ground. It runs just above the door height.


----------



## beachplumber

How u vetting 14 i avg 12.3 after bout 3/4 tank.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

You're correct Beach, mine sits at 8'-10"

I drive it below 2K RPM's...around 60 mph.

If I drive 65 it drops to about 13, anything higher it will be at your 12-12.5 range.


----------



## beachplumber

I rarely drive over 55, but i have very little highway driving.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Yeah, I can travel 20-25 miles one direction and all be hiway. You're right, once I settle down into the neighborhoods it goes down.


----------



## beachplumber

Dealer said gpm would improve alittle after 6000


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I figured it would take some time to break her in...I'm at 700 miles right now.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Beech, what incentive did you choose from Nissan? The rack system, the decals or the $700?


----------



## beachplumber

Got the racks


----------



## beachplumber

By racks i mean the shelving


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

beachplumber said:


> By racks i mean the shelving


 
Can you post pics of the inside and out


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Here's mine, keep in mind it's still in the works.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here's mine, keep in mind it's still in the works.


 Looks good.
Time to change the duct tape on that gorlitz. lol
If you split an inter tube it will stretch over the reel and its easy to take on and off.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks good.
> Time to change the duct tape on that gorlitz. lol
> If you split an inter tube it will stretch over the reel and its easy to take on and off.


Hey that duct tape ain't cheap ya know. :laughing:

See I learn sumtin' new everyday on the Zone...Great idea on the innertube, I've been too cheap to pay for a new cover. Thanks!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Titan Plumbing said:


> Hey that duct tape ain't cheap ya know. :laughing:
> 
> See I learn sumtin' new everyday on the Zone...Great idea on the innertube, I've been too cheap to pay for a new cover. Thanks!


You welcome.
Are you running a 11/16 cable on that ?

Do you have any use for a go50 ? 
It will run 1/2" or 3/8" cable.
I have one thats collecting dust and I'd part with it with very little arm twisting.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Mine is actually a Coast machine. Yes on the 11/16"

I'm not sure what a GO50 is, I'll have to look it up. I may be interested...lemme look.


----------



## DesertOkie

Nice van, I thought that was a fridge handle in the first photo for a second.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

It is, as cold as the A/C blows


----------



## Plumber

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here's mine, keep in mind it's still in the works.


I'm confusing....which are the fantasy pics, the first or second set?

The decals are sweet, but I wonder what the total cost is.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

The decals are on order, those are the proofs I just approved.

I twisted the arm of my dealer and he is including both the decals and the shelving at no cost. They allow you 70sf of decal.


----------



## DesertOkie

Can you use the space above the cab?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

DesertOkie said:


> Can you use the space above the cab?


Yes...


----------



## DesertOkie

Can you rig it to fit a 10' pipe in?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

It will carry 10' lengths laying flat if the bulkhead door is open. Where my pipes are stored in the pic, the bulkhead has a small knockout that will allow for 10 footers.


----------



## deerslayer

Ok not to rob the thread or pick at the new van but why? A new ford or chevy with a KUV body has twice the storage and gets 13-14 mpg loaded to the gills. Our newest one with an aluminum body gets a solid 14+. I just can't grasp spending more money to buy a truck with less space and a foriegn badge on the front of it?

Sorry again


----------



## DesertOkie

deerslayer said:


> Ok not to rob the thread or pick at the new van but why? A new ford or chevy with a KUV body has twice the storage and gets 13-14 mpg loaded to the gills. Our newest one with an aluminum body gets a solid 14+. I just can't grasp spending more money to buy a truck with less space and a foriegn badge on the front of it?
> 
> Sorry again



You guys running diesels? Post a pic, ours gets 9 at best, and heaven forbid pulling a jetter.


----------



## rocksteady

deerslayer said:


> Ok not to rob the thread or pick at the new van but why? A new ford or chevy with a KUV body has twice the storage and gets 13-14 mpg loaded to the gills. Our newest one with an aluminum body gets a solid 14+. I just can't grasp spending more money to buy a truck with less space and a foriegn badge on the front of it?
> 
> Sorry again


Not on California gas. I never saw more than 10 mpg in any gas 1 ton van I drove. I get about 11.5 mpg in my Powerstroke. I can't imagine 14+ in a service body van.






Paul


----------



## deerslayer

DesertOkie said:


> You guys running diesels? Post a pic, ours gets 9 at best, and heaven forbid pulling a jetter.


No we are running the 6.0 liter gas chevies and I drive mine like it is stolen! It was down around 11-12 but after the recent brake job it has some more pep and better mileage (had dragging caliper for who knows how long).
I would post a pic but it's a little dark here now I will try to get one tomorow if I remember.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I had a Chebby rental van and it was the biggest pig...I know it was not equipped the way yours are, but the Nissan has way more room in the cab and it 10 times more peppy than the Fords I used to drive and the weak sister Chebby reantal.

I really looked hard at all of them and for my needs the Nissan was the best choice, plus it's made in the US of A.


----------



## DesertOkie

Titan Plumbing said:


> I had a Chebby rental van and it was the biggest pig...I know it was not equipped the way yours are, but the Nissan has way more room in the cab and it 10 times more peppy than the Fords I used to drive and the weak sister Chebby reantal.
> 
> I really looked hard at all of them and for my needs the Nissan was the best choice, plus it's made in the US of A.



And no bailout.


----------



## Plumber

DesertOkie said:


> And no bailout.


And no nothing. Nissan hasn't been in the news at all, good or bad, and that's rare and a plus. Besides, I live in a ******* county---discounting the townies/transplants---and easily 25% of the trucks are foreign.

Problem with those Oriental rigs is that after 30 minutes, I start craving rice.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Plumber said:


> And no nothing. Nissan hasn't been in the news at all, good or bad, and that's rare and a plus. Besides, I live in a ******* county---discounting the townies/transplants---and easily 25% of the trucks are foreign.
> 
> Problem with those Oriental rigs is that after 30 minutes, I start craving rice.


I have eaten more Asian food since I bought it...funny you should mention this...


----------



## drain surgeon

Since I am in the market for a new van to replace my e 250 I am looking hard at the N.V. But when I started hearing rumors about a new Ford T series I stopped by one of the local Ford dealers to get some info. The kid / salesman looked at me like I had 3 heads ,went in to talk to the "manager" and told me no one knows ANYTHING about a new T series. My take is that Nissan has done their homework and come up with a platform that works for the working person while Ford and Chevy have sat on their a$$es and done nothing to improve on their offerings as for the longest time it was them or nothing.


----------



## deerslayer

DesertOkie said:


> You guys running diesels? Post a pic, ours gets 9 at best, and heaven forbid pulling a jetter.


 Here is a pic of the kuv! I won't derail the thread any farther sorry Titan!


----------



## rjbphd

deerslayer said:


> Here is a pic of the kuv! I won't derail the thread any farther sorry Titan!


That's only the front... where's the opened rear end???


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

rjbphd said:


> That's only the front... where's the opened rear end???


Since you had to ask .:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Since you had to ask .:laughing:


Lol... smartazz... lol


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

rjbphd said:


> Lol... smartazz... lol


 HAHA ! I couldn't resist. lol


----------



## deerslayer

rjbphd said:


> That's only the front... where's the opened rear end???











You asked!


----------



## rjbphd

deerslayer said:


> You asked!


Lol... better looking than the azzcrack... lol


----------



## cbeck

Haha that was a good one!


----------



## saysflushable

drain surgeon said:


> Since I am in the market for a new van to replace my e 250 I am looking hard at the N.V. But when I started hearing rumors about a new Ford T series I stopped by one of the local Ford dealers to get some info. The kid / salesman looked at me like I had 3 heads ,went in to talk to the "manager" and told me no one knows ANYTHING about a new T series. My take is that Nissan has done their homework and come up with a platform that works for the working person while Ford and Chevy have sat on their a$$es and done nothing to improve on their offerings as for the longest time it was them or nothing.


 one thing I learned in iraq was our work vehicles are junk compared to whats out in the rest of the world. 

Maybe some of those awesome platforms would never meat our saftey codes.


----------



## DesertOkie

deerslayer said:


> You asked!


We roll with the 1 1/4 ton with the high roof same setup but a little bigger and only 9 mpg best. 

I prefer a truck I can stand in and a solid box, I have worked in both and dislike the side doors. 

If the Nissan can compete with the sprinter I will consider it if the time comes for my own deal. Until then it's what is provided or what I can afford.:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

saysflushable said:


> one thing I learned in iraq was our work vehicles are junk compared to whats out in the rest of the world.
> 
> Maybe some of those awesome platforms would never meat our saftey codes.


 Ya hungry now?? Meat or meet???


----------



## deerslayer

DesertOkie said:


> We roll with the 1 1/4 ton with the high roof same setup but a little bigger and only 9 mpg best.
> 
> I prefer a truck I can stand in and a solid box, I have worked in both and dislike the side doors.
> 
> If the Nissan can compete with the sprinter I will consider it if the time comes for my own deal. Until then it's what is provided or what I can afford.:laughing:


I wish mine had the high roof! That is on the request list for the new one the boss is getting for me! However it's already been denied.:laughing:


----------



## Ptturner91

Paton plumbing said:


> After I test drove one I went around looking at ford and Chevy vans with 20-30ks on them and I could get one for around 25 grand Canadian then I would have to go and pay 2500 or more foe shelving and have a 7% loan . The Nissan I got shelves and a bulkhead for free and 0% finance at 36grand it was brand new 13 KMS for taking it to the upfit and back then I have power windows and door locks keyless entry tilt cruise air con power windows kick ass factory stereo , I opted for the lower model without backup camera and nav to save 2500 and I will be putting a shelf over head tying into the bulkhead to keep shop vac and light bulky stuff . Every van I drove was wind up windows radio only stereo no power locks blah blah . The nv is good on gas I go 400-450 KMS to an 80l fill up and my empty f250 goes 400 KMS on a 125 l fill up. And tons of power and still have 1500 kegs of gvw left. Every time I talk to someone about it I sound like a Nissan salesman . If it was 2' longer abs and copper would fit behind bulkhead that's about my only complaint when it's clean I will post pics of inside.


Did you get the V6 or the V8?

Has anyone here bought the V6? How is the power?


----------



## Will

Nissian NV only has 323 cu inches of cargo space, not much more than say a E350 extended (278). Don't gain much room with the NV, its kinda mislading by looking at it, but since it has a truck front, the cargo space suffers.


----------



## stecar

I have the v6


----------



## Ptturner91

stecar said:


> I have the v6


How is the power? Do you find it has enough to pick up nice she heavy items?


----------



## stecar

It climbs hills with no problems, even with 2 water heaters in the back.


----------



## Paton plumbing

Ptturner91 said:


> Did you get the V6 or the V8? Has anyone here bought the V6? How is the power?



I have the 5.6L V8 and love it


----------



## love2surf927

Paton plumbing said:


> I have the 5.6L V8 and love it


I take it that's a customers driveway? Or is that your lambo?

Edit: or is that an Audi?


----------



## love2surf927

I guess it's an RS8.looks like it to me. That's what happens when you are a successful businessman. There may be a few others who could learn a thing or two from you lol. Crook. Haha just kidding man, I'm looking for a new setup, work truck, not sports car.


----------



## Paton plumbing

That's a house I did 8 bathroom 8,000 sq ft in south surrey bc it's now for sale for 4.5 million


----------

